
Show HN: Beautiful text editor - mariushop
We have a slowly growing user base, now at 200. Looking for feedback and new features ideas. You can check it at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eddtor.com&#x2F;editor&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eddtor.com&#x2F;editor&#x2F;</a> Thank you!
======
GrumpyNl
How about security, where does my typed text go?

~~~
mariushop
Text goes into JSON form and into DB. There's no other security mechanisms in
place beside HTTPS protocol.

------
pascalatemybaby
Looks nice; can I encourage you down the route of incorporating features that
a novel writer would enjoy? There are several desktop applications available,
but only Novlr springs to mind for web application.

~~~
mariushop
Thank you very much for your suggestion.

